# Pinnacle Studio 9.4 Uninstall problem - Vista _SetFilter() error: OS version not set



## Donks (May 8, 2008)

I cannot uninstall Pinnacle Studio Quickstart version 9.4!

I loaded it from a version of Pinnacle Studio I have been using on XP for quite a while.

I loaded it by running setup.exe from the disk.

It didn't work properly and I got some RUNDLL32 problems.

I tried deleting it but get the error " _SetFilter() error: OS Version not set ! " followed by "This installation does not support your operating system ".

I tried deleting all traces of it and then cleaning the registry using CCleaner as advised from another online website.

Subsequently my PC wouldn't start and Vista did a system restore. All reference to Studio 9 returned!

I want to purchase and run Pinnacle Studio 11 but I have seen other people have not been able to load version 11 without uninstalling version 9.4. What should I do to remove version 9.4?


----------



## tom.rosseels (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, i have the same problem... Have you find a cure?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi you could try revouninstaller,or try another restore point to before you installed pinnacle


----------



## Donks (May 8, 2008)

I tried revouninstaller and it seemed to remove most of the files related to Pinnacle Studio 9.4 (but probably not all).

I then tried installing Pinnacle Studio version 11 - but it still didn't work !!

The restore points didn't work either. Couldn't possibly go back far enough.

My only option was to load the software on another machine !!! It still doesn't work on my home desktop where all my pictures and videos are stored.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Did you ever try these instrcutions from the product manufacturer?

http://avid.custkb.com/avid/app/selfservice/search.jsp?DocId=230775&Hilite=uninstall

jcgriff2

.


----------

